# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  स्*वामी विवेकानन्*द की एक आकंक्षा

## shriram

स्*वामी विवेकानन्*द की एक आकंक्षा 
http://www.mahashakti.org.in/2007/03/blog-post_18.html



http://2.bp.blogspot.com/--hwpdtCvbZ...1488-large.jpg
स्*वामी विवेकानन्*द की एक आकंक्षा  का चित्र 

"तुम्*हारे भविष्*य को निश्चित करने का यही समय है। इस लिये मै कहता हूँ, कि तभी इस भरी जवानी मे, नये जोश के जमाने मे ही काम करों। काम करने का यही समय है इसलिये अभी अपने भाग्*य का निर्णय कर लो और काम में जुट जाओं क्*योकिं जो फूल बिल्*कुल ताजा है, जो हाथों से मसला भी नही गया और जिसे सूँघा ही नहीं गया, वही भगवान के चरणों मे चढ़ाया जाता है, उसे ही भगवान ग्रहण करते हैं। इसलिये आओं ! एक महान ध्*येय कों अपनाएँ और उसके लिये अपना जीवन समर्पित कर दें "

------ स्*वामी विवेकानंद

----------


## shriram

स्वामी विवेकानन्द की एक आकंक्षा 
http://www.mahashakti.org.in/2007/03/blog-post_18.html


http://2.bp.blogspot.com/--hwpdtCvbZ...1488-large.jpg
स्वामी विवेकानन्द की एक आकंक्षा  का चित्र 

"तुम्हारे भविष्य को निश्चित करने का यही समय है
 इस लिये मै कहता हूँ, कि तभी इस भरी जवानी मे, 
नये जोश के जमाने मे ही काम करों। 

काम करने का यही समय है 
इसलिये अभी अपने भाग्य का निर्णय कर लो 
और काम में जुट जाओं क्योकिं जो फूल बिल्कुल ताजा है,
 जो हाथों से मसला भी नही गया और जिसे सूँघा ही नहीं गया,
 वही भगवान के चरणों मे चढ़ाया जाता है, 
उसे ही भगवान ग्रहण करते हैं।
 इसलिये आओं ! एक महान ध्येय कों अपनाएँ और उसके लिये अपना जीवन समर्पित कर दें "

------ स्वामी विवेकानंद

----------

